# Which Retailer is better for us? HD or Lowes



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

we're not small anymore but if had to start-up all over again, i'd do it the same way we did and go to the small guys in the area that have been in business multi-generations and the capacity to focus and maintain a good relationship long-term. that's not hd or lowes.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I prefer the local yards and for large projects that is where I go. However for convenience sake for smaller jobs, Lowes is usually right around the corner.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Lowes has cleaner bathrooms.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Amazing that both still run business like the late 1990s*

What always gets me about the big boxes is that they do not make it easier for contractors to have a relationship with them. For example, most advance ordering is over the phone or by fax. Sure, some may even take an email but that does not allow a contractor to quickly look up product availability by typing in where there are now and where they are going. In my mind a tech savvy contractor should be able to look up inventory availability and pricing while they are sitting somewhere with their portable, click a few buttons to send an electronic purchase order to a location and pick up their goods as soon as they walk in the door. I am sure this would be possible if DELL decided to go into the supply business. 
Brian


----------



## HomeElements (Nov 9, 2009)

I go with the option 3, the company I work for!

Seriously, I do hate going into either of the BIG 2 service is terrible in both and the people there usually act like they know what they're talking about, which adds to my stress level....


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

lowes is a lot more cleaner in and organized where the goods are kept. the selection sometimes is not as good as home depot, it's more layed out like a mom and pop hardware store than the homeless depot.


----------



## MLV (Feb 18, 2011)

HMMMM Schmos or the Home driphole maybe save big money at Mynards. In my experience they all have cheap crap that I don't even want to install, but you know homeowners, those places are like savings accounts to them. My advice, take it as you will, get your materials from a local lumberyard. They actually care if you come back.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HD is best by far. 

When you walk in you have to dodge 10 of their workers asking you questions, wishing you a nice day etc... in order to get to the back of the store where what you want is located and when you get there, you discover you can't get what you want cause they stacked it on the top shelf and you can't find anybody to get it down because they are all standing at the front of the store wishing people a nice day. :thumbup:

By-the-way: if you ask questions like this -



NHWoodwork said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of starting off on my own (I know my boss makes good money and isn't paying me enough). Now I'll need to start buying stuff and watching costs... I know the retailers give deals and stuff for Contractors and Business accounts... Is one better than the other between Home Depot or Lowe's? Outside of convenience of location to a jobsite, which is better?
> 
> Thanks!


You aren't allowed to work for yourself yet.

(Of course considering this is a fake question by a troll, it doesn't matter anyways)


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Old thread, Mike!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Son of A!


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I prefer Lowes- I can buy K-cups for my coffee maker while I'm getting job supplies- HD doesn't sell those.....:thumbup:


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Bob Kovacs said:


> I prefer Lowes- I can buy K-cups for my coffee maker while I'm getting job supplies- HD doesn't sell those.....:thumbup:


 
Coffees good at lowes contractor sales.... 

My daughter (9 years ald) loves Jimmy Johnson...

Tony Stewart is gone from HomeDespot and Lagano is a puss. So they don't exist at all in my world..



Oh yea Daytona is Sunday,,


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

[deleted]


----------



## MCerminaro (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to agree try and deal with suppliers local... The big stores are ok if you don"t require ANY assistance at all. Local suppliers tend to employ people who are at least halfway intelligent and know what they are talking about.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I stay away from both and never go to Home Depot nor send a customer there... HD now has "appointment setters" running through the store trying to set up leads for their sales team... as if they don't get enough friggin business!


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure about Lowes, but I think Home Depot is bad for trades people. They are trying to do everything from cabinets to flooring.


----------

